# Favorite Mini Golf Setup



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

From hanging around the forum, I see that a lot of us either like to play mini golf or use it for practice putting or whatever.

So I was wondering what everyone's favorite setup is at a mini golf course. My nemesis (but also my favorite) is a windmill where you have to get the ball through a ball-sized hole in the base of the windmill, while the blades of the windmill rotate, so even if you're spot on, a blade could destroy your shot. I think I'm about at 25 for me and 55 for the windmill  

Anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

LOL that windmill certainly is notorious.

Mine has to be a lions mouth that opens and closes - but each time it opens and closes different teeth close. So you cant even work out where the gap will be - that hole owns me every time


----------



## puttfordough (May 4, 2006)

I hate the camel humps with the hole location out of sight :-(


----------

